# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Build A Tenor Guitar

## Herman Munster

Hi my Name is Herman (Not really its Dave Im an Admin on a tech forum) and an aspiring musical person .I play Tenor banjo for many years but not in the traditional form no jigs or reels I play traditional country music mostly from the 60s 70s on it as a back-up player. I do play some mandolin also as well as guitar. I just recently discovered Tenor Guitars. To my surprise a good tenor guitar is worth a pretty penny. So I went to finding out a cheaper way for me to get into one.Looked around at guitar kits but no Tenors. I did find a mini guitar with a 22 inch scale that I am thinking about buying it is a kit also. Will be cheap enough for me it is electric.  I know some people have asked this question before about converting  a 6 string to a 4 string .Change the nut and the bridge(and possibly the pick ups) narrowing the neck I will get my friendly Lutheir  to do for me for hopefully not too much cash.  Good idea or am I just barking up the wrong tree. Thanks for reading Herman aka Dave

----------


## fox

Hi Dave, are you talking about a solid body electric?

----------


## AndyV

Well, it depends on what you mean by "a good tenor guitar", "a pretty penny" and "cheap enough". Then there is the hope that your luthier won't cost too much.... Definitely ask what they'll charge before making the purchase.

----------

fox

----------


## colorado_al

Probably can buy one for less than converting one.
Here's a good solid wood acoustic tenor for around $400
https://reverb.com/item/19572171-blu...br-40t-natural
I have 2 of these and they are very good.

If you don't mind laminate, you can get into one for $200
https://www.musiciansfriend.com/guit...c-tenor-guitar

----------

fox

----------


## pheffernan

> Here's a good solid wood acoustic tenor for around $400
> https://reverb.com/item/19572171-blu...br-40t-natural
> I have 2 of these and they are very good.


I believe that the Blueridge features a good solid wood top, but the back and sides are laminate.

----------


## colorado_al

Here's a blem for $80
https://www.adorama.com/us%20%20%201098196.html

----------

Cornfield

----------


## fox

> I believe that the Blueridge features a good solid wood top, but the back and sides are laminate.


And that is a good thing in my books, I don’t think they are made from cheap ply wood but, three equal laminates of hardwood?
It has been discussed before but I have not read about anyone taking one apart to see for sure.

----------


## fox

> Here's a blem for $80
> https://www.adorama.com/us%20%20%201098196.html


That is crazy cheap......!

----------

Cornfield

----------


## Harley Marty

Crazy cheap because its a one off b- stock 

Another idea to keep it (tenor electric) cheap, restring one of those electric ukes from eBay & get a decent guitar later

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

If you are in fact looking for an electric tenor (as I am), know that fernder is going to be releasing a tenor telecaster in the middle of 2019 for around $500. I'm really looking forward to checking those out!

Baron

----------


## fox

@Baron, you might like this thread.... https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...-Tenor-at-NAMM

----------


## colorado_al

> Crazy cheap because it’s a one off b- stock


Cosmetic blemish on a $200 instrument

----------


## Herman Munster

> Hi Dave, are you talking about a solid body electric?


Electric

----------


## Herman Munster

> Well, it depends on what you mean by "a good tenor guitar", "a pretty penny" and "cheap enough". Then there is the hope that your luthier won't cost too much.... Definitely ask what they'll charge before making the purchase.


Hi Andy I live in Langley. Most of the electrics I have seen have been 500. bucks or more that I would call a good tenor guitar. And I might spend around the same money by the time Im done changing the nut and bridge.And like you said I should ask my luthier what he will charge to do the work .Hes not cheap but does good work has set up all my instruments 2 flat tops an electric and a mandolin . I can buy the kit for 158. Bucks Canadian so that leaves me with roughly 300 dollars to get it the way I want it .Maybe it wont cost that much I don't know . Dave

----------


## fox

Well there is going to be a certain amount of self satisfaction putting it all together, I would say that is worth something.

It would not be to hard to modify the head to suit four tuners ( I assume that it come with a 23” scale neck) the main work will be on narrowing the neck, but it will always look like a modified six string with the 6 point pick ups.

----------


## Herman Munster

> Well there is going to be a certain amount of self satisfaction putting it all together, I would say that is worth something.
> 
> It would not be to hard to modify the head to suit four tuners ( I assume that it come with a 23” scale neck) the main work will be on narrowing the neck, but it will always look like a modified six string with the 6 point pick ups.


Hello Mr. fox its a 22.5 inch scale . I was just going cut off the 2 outer tuner holes high E and low E leaving the rest.Slimming down the neck might not even be necessary. I would change the nut (probably cheap one on there) and I might be able to get away with the bridge the way it is .I don't think leaving the pick-ups in there would hurt either. Heres a pic of a finished one.

----------


## colorado_al

Why not look for a used Eastwood tenor?
Or preorder the Fender tele-tenor?

----------


## Herman Munster

> Well there is going to be a certain amount of self satisfaction putting it all together, I would say that is worth something.
> 
> It would not be to hard to modify the head to suit four tuners ( I assume that it come with a 23” scale neck) the main work will be on narrowing the neck, but it will always look like a modified six string with the 6 point pick ups.


Hello Mr. fox its a 22.5 inch scale . I was just going cut off the 2 outer tuner holes high E and low E leaving the rest.Slimming down the neck might not even be necessary. I would change the nut (probably cheap one on there) and I might be able to get away with the bridge the way it is .I don't think leaving the pick-ups in there would hurt either. Heres a pic of a finished one.

----------


## Herman Munster

> Why not look for a used Eastwood tenor?


500 bucks compared to maybe 300.bucks . They still want big money for used ones. Dave PS not many electrics for sale used and new ones around 800. bucks on EBay  Eastwood Guitars Warren Ellis Signature Tenor Sonic Blue - Electric Tenor Guitar $789.78

----------


## colorado_al

> 500 bucks compared to maybe 300.bucks . They still want big money for used ones. Dave


I think you're fooling yourself if you think you can do it for $300 and end up with a good working instrument. Add in the time it is going to take you to save the fictional $200 "savings" and you're going to spend a lot more than if you buy one ready made

----------


## Herman Munster

> I think you're fooling yourself if you think you can do it for $300 and end up with a good working instrument. Add in the time it is going to take you to save the fictional $200 "savings" and you're going to spend a lot more than if you buy one ready made


Ya well that was the point of this post .To see what people thought about my idea. And yes it might and probably cost more to build than what I figure but not 800. Bucks . And whos to say if it will turn out to be a good playing instrument. A lot depends on how the work is done. I expected some negativity from some of the more blessed people who have lots of money. I don't so I make the best of the situation and make do with what I can afford.  But Thank-You for your input. Dave ps it doesn't matter if its worth a million bucks or a few bucks as long as were all having a good time.

----------


## Dave Sheets

I'm not sure when the Fender Tenor Telecaster is due out, it looks like it will sell for around $500.  The fender name might make it easier to resell, and get your money back out of it somewhere down the line.  A bit more up front,  but more chance of recovering it later.     The MIM telecasters are pretty decent instruments at the price.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

There are two things about this that I like. I like Hot Rods and I like thinking outside the box. You may be able to buy one of these kits on eBay that someone started and never finished. You might consider buying one the necks for one of these Saga kits off that same well known website and do the neck work first before continuing. Lot's of ways to go here. If you already have the kit start with the neck. If that doesn't work out then you still have the rest of the kit. Most of the time we have more time than money so I say have at it. You are going in with your eyes wide open.

----------


## Charles E.

I did a quick search on eBay for "3/4 size electric guitar" and there a bunch available for under $100.oo. All set up and ready to have the neck paired down to your liking.

----------

MikeEdgerton

----------


## AndyV

> Hi Andy I live in Langley. Most of the electrics I have seen have been 500. bucks or more that I would call a good tenor guitar. And I might spend around the same money by the time Im done changing the nut and bridge.And like you said I should ask my luthier what he will charge to do the work .Hes not cheap but does good work has set up all my instruments 2 flat tops an electric and a mandolin . I can buy the kit for 158. Bucks Canadian so that leaves me with roughly 300 dollars to get it the way I want it .Maybe it wont cost that much I don't know . Dave


Well howdy neighbour! I'm a couple blocks from Willowbrook.

I've never seen any new electrics under $500. Even used Eastwoods are a little more than that. I started a cheap conversion a couple years ago, then got a 60's Teisco. I'll get back to the conversion one day.

----------


## colorado_al

> I'm not sure when the Fender Tenor Telecaster is due out, it looks like it will sell for around $500.  The fender name might make it easier to resell, and get your money back out of it somewhere down the line.  A bit more up front,  but more chance of recovering it later.     The MIM telecasters are pretty decent instruments at the price.


Fender tenor is supposed to be available by September 2019.

To the OP, I don't mean to come off so negatively. Apologies.

----------


## Herman Munster

Thanks guys its not a good thing to have limited funds I know but I still like playing music. So Ill trudge on and buy the kit. Maybe not a smart thing to do but at least a learn something along the way.Like maybe Im not the smartest person or the sharpest knife in the drawer but you cant loose for trying . Should look some what close to that 500. Dollar Tenorcastor  .  Dave

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> And that is a good thing in my books, I don’t think they are made from cheap ply wood but, three equal laminates of hardwood?
> It has been discussed before but I have not read about anyone taking one apart to see for sure.


For perspective - NK Forster instruments have laminate back and sides... So yes indeed.

----------


## bbcee

@Herman, I went down this precise road. I found a 22.5" scale "girl power" electric for less than €100.00, and did the rest with spare parts (except the tuners & carpenter costs). I'd recommend the shorter scale.

As Mike says, if you've got the time, who needs money?  :Laughing: 

"Pinky" electric tenor conversion

----------

fox, 

Herman Munster, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## Herman Munster

> @Herman, I went down this precise road. I found a 22.5" scale "girl power" electric for less than 100.00, and did the rest with spare parts (except the tuners & carpenter costs). I'd recommend the shorter scale.
> 
> As Mike says, if you've got the time, who needs money? 
> 
> "Pinky" electric tenor conversion


Well thats too cool . You did a nice job. Did you have to redo the fretboard or did you just replace the frets with new ones. I wasn't planing on narrowing the neck all the way to the body I don't play anything past the 12th fret anyways. I do see by your pictures though you do have narrow the neck as the string spacing opposed to the width of fretboard would make it difficult for fingering. How did the spacing work out for fingering that one once you were done does it play ok. Thank you for the post .Dave

----------


## Granger

i have built 7 tenors (acoustic, not electric) and 10 or so other stringed instruments. I have also slimmed the neck and modified the headstock on a 23" scale guitar to convert to a tenor.  I like to do this kind of work but have come to some conclusions about it. 3 of my tenors sound pretty darn good. The rest literally ended up in the wood stove. I can buy a nice sounding tenor for less than it costs me to build one! Go figure.  Slimming down a neck is difficult to do and make it come out with a decent neck profile, it is almost easier to make one from scratch.  In my humble opinion, save up and buy one, you'll likely be happier.  Try to play it first!

For what it's worth.
Tom

----------

fox, 

Herman Munster

----------


## Herman Munster

> i have built 7 tenors (acoustic, not electric) and 10 or so other stringed instruments. I have also slimmed the neck and modified the headstock on a 23" scale guitar to convert to a tenor.  I like to do this kind of work but have come to some conclusions about it. 3 of my tenors sound pretty darn good. The rest literally ended up in the wood stove. I can buy a nice sounding tenor for less than it costs me to build one! Go figure.  Slimming down a neck is difficult to do and make it come out with a decent neck profile, it is almost easier to make one from scratch.  In my humble opinion, save up and buy one, you'll likely be happier.  Try to play it first!
> 
> For what it's worth.
> Tom


Thanks Tom I might just do that Im still on the fence . Dave

----------


## bbcee

Hey Herman, I just pulled the frets & put in new ones after having the neck slimmed. I know Fox just takes an angle grinder to the neck & cuts it down frets & all, but I'm not that brave.

I have a Harmony acoustic tenor whose neck I really like, so I modeled the width of the electric on it. It feels better than if it was a six string width neck. I was lucky the carpenter did careful work, and I enjoy reshaping necks besides.

I did think about leaving it full width at the body, but I never came up with a way to do it that didn't look clumsy. YMMV!

----------

Herman Munster

----------


## fox

Yes I have used a 4” grinder with a 1.5mm cutting blade to cut down necks in the past.
You do need to make a mdf template to use as a guide but it works and the job is done in a few minutes!
For an electric with a removable neck the options increase, a new 21” neck would be an option.
Personally I think DIY is great if you are good at it and have the tools but if not... far better to buy one.

----------

Herman Munster

----------


## Herman Munster

> Yes I have used a 4” grinder with a 1.5mm cutting blade to cut down necks in the past.
> You do need to make a mdf template to use as a guide but it works and the job is done in a few minutes!
> For an electric with a removable neck the options increase, a new 21” neck would be an option.
> Personally I think DIY is great if you are good at it and have the tools but if not... far better to buy one.


Howdy Mr. fox I was thinking about using a kit that I posted in this thread. As far as slimming down the neck my Lutheir would be doing that for me he has a lot of wood working tools and teaches guitar building. @bbcee Ya my friend I know it would look strange if I leave the neck full width from the 12th fret on or I could leave the neck only full width at the neck pocket only might be a little better looking (its a bolt on neck so shouldn't be too hard) Im not going to gig with it as I only play mostly for my own pleasure. If I wait to save up enough money to get a factory one Ill loose interest long before I get enough money.So buying the kit will commit me to doing the project and its an interesting thing to do. Other than slimming the neck down would be fitting a new nut which would be done at the same time as the neck . I could see how using a grinder could get away from you very quickly (bye Bye neck) its not the easiest thing to do. Dave

----------


## fox

No the grinder trick is not really a recommended way, more of a red neck alternative and quick fix on a cheap acoustic conversion.

----------

Herman Munster

----------


## Herman Munster

> No the grinder trick is not really a recommended way, more of a red neck alternative and quick fix on a cheap acoustic conversion.


Im going to try the red neck way on this little electric. But like I said Ill get my Lutheir to do the shaping. Dave

----------


## AndyV

> Im going to try the red neck way on this little electric. But like I said Ill get my Lutheir to do the shaping. Dave


On my abandoned conversion I used a hacksaw and cut through the fret wires. It went really well, except when I rushed.

I'm starting to feel like getting back to it.... Thanks

----------


## Herman Munster

> On my abandoned conversion I used a hacksaw and cut through the fret wires. It went really well, except when I rushed.
> 
> I'm starting to feel like getting back to it.... Thanks


Cool Andy ya at least that will one less thing on your mind . Dave

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> @Herman, I went down this precise road. I found a 22.5" scale "girl power" electric for less than €100.00, and did the rest with spare parts (except the tuners & carpenter costs). I'd recommend the shorter scale.
> 
> As Mike says, if you've got the time, who needs money? 
> 
> "Pinky" electric tenor conversion


That headstock conversion is exceptional.

----------


## neilca

> That is crazy cheap......!


Yep, I had to buy it. It has hazing of the finish on the bottom side. Still plays great.

----------


## Verne Andru

Easiest way into an electric tenor I found is to get a Les Paul knock-off, string as a tenor and capo at the second fret. That gives you a 21" which I prefer over 23".

My electric tenor of choice is a Les Paul PeeWee. 19" scale strung Eb Bb F C G D. Capoed at the 2nd fret gives me F C G D A E but I've come to really like the Eb tuning.

I'm in Vancouver and there isn't much by way of tenors around. I was in L&M yesterday asking about the Fender Tenor Tele and was told it wasn't available yet.

The world of tenors is all about making stuff up and I prefer to do it on the cheap. Many of the really expensive vintage stuff is more for collectors than players.

Eastwood has some nice tenors but you're looking at around $1000 CDN by the time shipping and currency conversion are factored in.

----------

Herman Munster

----------


## neilca

I started looking at tenor guitar because of this thread, https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...ctric-ukuleles. I had bought a Vorson to convert it to an electric mandolin. That didn't work due to the scale length being too long. The CGDA tune does seem to work well on the Vorson.

----------


## Herman Munster

> Easiest way into an electric tenor I found is to get a Les Paul knock-off, string as a tenor and capo at the second fret. That gives you a 21" which I prefer over 23".
> 
> My electric tenor of choice is a Les Paul PeeWee. 19" scale strung Eb Bb F C G D. Capoed at the 2nd fret gives me F C G D A E but I've come to really like the Eb tuning.
> 
> I'm in Vancouver and there isn't much by way of tenors around. I was in L&M yesterday asking about the Fender Tenor Tele and was told it wasn't available yet.
> 
> The world of tenors is all about making stuff up and I prefer to do it on the cheap. Many of the really expensive vintage stuff is more for collectors than players.
> 
> Eastwood has some nice tenors but you're looking at around $1000 CDN by the time shipping and currency conversion are factored in.


Thank-You for your post Ive never heard of a pee wee les paul sounds more like a uke . Anyway good stuff Ill check into those . Herman

----------


## AndyV

> Hi Andy I live in Langley. Dave


Hi Dave,

Maybe you've already started, but my unfinished project was a Hanna Montana electric. They had one this aft at the Maple ridge Value Village for $60 and another short scale elec for $8. The later has been spray painted and the brand name removed.

----------


## Herman Munster

Well a lot of good replies. I haven't started into the tenor as of yet but I have talked to my Luthier and he told me he could do the work.

----------

